# Half Moon plastic tank cracked. what can I do.



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

OK, so I bought my son a fish tank on CL, it's a half moon LED little 5g. HE LOVES IT! The problem is, that my husband picked it up for me and didn't really look at it. And they gave it to him with decorations, water and fish in the tank for transport, so I don't know when the damage was done, but when I was setting it up, I noticed that the back was bowing and had cracked in the top center for about and inch. 

I have duck tape over it now, but is there anything I can do to fix it. Can I glue a ruler to the back to support it? I know I should probably replace it, but was hoping I could find solution even if it's temporary, to get them through quarantine, then I can put the fish that are in it, in my community tank. And look for something else to house them. I did buy a standard 5 gallon, but it's too big for the space. The higher tank is better for our situation.

Thanks in advance for your input.

deb


----------



## Jousters (Jan 16, 2014)

If you still have the receipt I would return it.Plastic tanks will bow from water and decor after time.I would see if you can get a glass one.


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi Jouster, Thanks for the suggestion. I bought it off Craigslist (CL) for $25 and not sure if damage was done before or after purchase since my hubby was the one who picked it up for me and everything was dismantled. That is why I need a way to fix it.


----------



## Jousters (Jan 16, 2014)

I would silicone a peice of plastic on the inside of the tank.The preasure from the water should hold it in place.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a big tube of GE silicone. (The type that people say is aquarium safe.) If you want to use some, just drop by.


----------



## Mick2016 (Jun 16, 2016)

Personally, for the little money involved, I would just toss the damaged tank - or turn it into a terrarium - and find another 5 gallon that fits your space. There are lots of new ones in small sizes which do not cost a fortune OR carefully scout out another used one. :0)


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks Tom, I think we are going to look for another one. 
I saw one on craigslist this morning, but by the time I emailed someone was already looking for it. 

So I will keep looking for a tall 5g, or a small stand for a standard 5g and hope that this one holds out with the duct tape until then


----------



## Mick2016 (Jun 16, 2016)

PetSmart has a sale on this week. Many SMALL tanks, including 3-gallon to 10-gallon sizes . . . even the HALF-MOON version in a 10-gallon capacity.


----------

